# Any idea.



## Mike1950 (Jun 22, 2022)

Bark got pulled off. Smells sweet and smokey.
A friend asked what is it. When it gets cut down I will get more pics.


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 22, 2022)

Alder?


----------



## phinds (Jun 22, 2022)

Damn tree things !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Steve in VA (Jun 22, 2022)

Leaves make me think of catalpa.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trob115 (Jun 22, 2022)

I agree with Steve. Catalpa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 23, 2022)

Awfully straight for a catalpa. Not to mention, to be that size, it would be rather old. Different areas have different growth patterns though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 23, 2022)

Leaf margins too smooth for alder and the veins don't end at a point. I see the catalpa, but shape not like our southern (they are heart shaped). However, possible is Western Catalpa, but still appears more slender than Mike's tree. And I would expect to see some seed pods - still hanging from last year or on the ground underneath. Almost anything else I would guess would have a waxier/shinier leaf or straighter veins or compound leaves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 23, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> Leaf margins too smooth for alder and the veins don't end at a point. I see the catalpa, but shape not like our southern (they are heart shaped). However, possible is Western Catalpa, but still appears more slender than Mike's tree. And I would expect to see some seed pods - still hanging from last year or on the ground underneath.


I do not think it is Catalpa but...


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 23, 2022)

Actually the first thing I thought about was pawpaw, but since they don't live there and the veins are straight and are often more shiny - I said nawnaw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jun 23, 2022)

Bark peeled off, smells sweet/smokey... Madrone? Not a tree I'm familiar with here so more of a WAG.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 23, 2022)

JerseyHighlander said:


> Bark peeled off, smells sweet/smokey... Madrone? Not a tree I'm familiar with here so more of a WAG.


Not here. And madrone bark is sorta like sycamore bark except easier to id.


----------



## Joker9 (Jun 23, 2022)

This looks close . Ailanthus Altissima, Tree of Heaven, If the leaves are lined up as pic below. Cant tell from the pics Mike.
​


----------



## Karl_TN (Jun 23, 2022)

Clearer pics of leaves and bark would help with id, but my guess is also a Northern Catalpa tree that’s dying. 

Below are pics of my Southern Catalpa tree that’s about 4ft in diameter. Old and new bean pods are showing, but maybe a dying tree doesn’t have reason to have bean pods. Just noticed Catalpa worms are finally back after being gone for many years so that may be a good sign for their recovery.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Jun 23, 2022)

How large are the leaves? 

In the Midwest the Northern catalpa leaves are all large and heart shaped. Six to ten inches is common. If the leaves are that large, I tend to agree with Karl that it's a catalpa in decline.

If the leaves are that large, don't know what else it could be with that size and "general" shape of them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 23, 2022)

I'm going with Chinese bean tree, _Catalpa fargesii._..

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jun 27, 2022)

Reminds me of the mulberry trees we had behind our house in St Louis.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 27, 2022)

DLJeffs said:


> Reminds me of the mulberry trees we had behind our house in St Louis.


Does mulberry grow here?


----------



## SENC (Jun 27, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> Does mulberry grow here?


You'll need to go run around it early in the morning to confirm it is a mulberry.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 27, 2022)

In the early morning, the proof will be on the ground...


----------



## trc65 (Jun 27, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> In the early morning, the proof will be on the ground...


No, in the early morning the proof will be on every vehicle and white colored surface with sight!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Jun 27, 2022)

You’ve got to cut it down to see what kind of wood is inside

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 27, 2022)

SENC said:


> You'll need to go run around it early in the morning to confirm it is a mulberry.


I will update when I get to see wood. Henry just moved to my Clyde list

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## phinds (Jun 27, 2022)

trc65 said:


> No, in the early morning the proof will be on every vehicle and white colored surface with sight!


So only white colored surfaces that can see things will have the evidence. Hm ... how do they DO that?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## trc65 (Jun 28, 2022)

I knew I should have never gotten this little smartphone that routinely refuses to correctly translate my thoughts to the written word!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Jun 28, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> I will update when I get to see wood. Henry just move to my Clyde list


Just?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 28, 2022)

SENC said:


> You'll need to go run around it early in the morning to confirm it is a mulberry.


Ok, that took me a moment - but I finally got it!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 28, 2022)

Mike1950 said:


> Does mulberry grow here?


Not native - but they will grow - at least the hardier ones. Leaves across the mulberry family are very variable - from maple leaf-like to big heart shaped. Some are shiny, some dull, some are of heavy substance. But most are not elongated and almost all have heavy serration to the edges. I'm doubtful if it is a mulberry. That appears to be a pretty big tree and I wonder due to the colder clime if they would grow that big. And then the twig growth is not like any of the mulberries I've had in the past - no fruiting spurs. Plus the bark isn't like any mulberry around here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jun 28, 2022)

trc65 said:


> No, in the early morning the proof will be on every vehicle and white colored surface with sight!


Yeh, but that is forgotten with the first taste of warm mulberry cobbler topped with ice cream!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Jun 28, 2022)

trc65 said:


> I knew I should have never gotten this little smartphone that routinely refuses to correctly translate my thoughts to the written word!


Ha. I love it. Best excuse ever

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------

